# UK pension service



## juliainPV (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi I have told the Pension Service my 18 digit Mexican Clabe No. They say cannot process without the bank sort code. I think this is rubbish. The clabe is all they need . Anyone else have this problem or suggestions? I know I am not the only UK pensioner in Mexico! Thank you


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

juliainPV said:


> Hi I have told the Pension Service my 18 digit Mexican Clabe No. They say cannot process without the bank sort code. I think this is rubbish. The clabe is all they need . Anyone else have this problem or suggestions? I know I am not the only UK pensioner in Mexico! Thank you


Try SWIFT Code. It is needed by some USA banks for international wire transfers to Mexico.

SWIFT Code for all Banks in Mexico


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

There is an account #, a swift #, and a 12 digit bank ID number that your bank here can provide.


----------



## juliainPV (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you. I may have it sorted. How many times have I thought that! Today the Pension Service said ¨We´ve been using the wrong number for HSBC. I´ll use the right number and send it again¨
Here´s hoping


----------

